# Optoma CinemaX P1 4K UHD/HDR Short Throw Laser Projector



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Optoma's CinemaX P1 4K UHD/HDR Short Throw Laser Projector is scheduled to launch in the USA on September 15, 2019.

*Here's the .pdf spec sheet. *

Optoma states the peak luminance at up to 3,000 Nits. 4K refresh rate is 30Hz and the CinemaX P1 uses TI's .47 DMD DLP and an eight segment RGB color wheel. The CinemaX P1 is 3D ready, but you will need to supply your own 3D Active glasses and a 3D capable BD player.

We're authorized Optoma dealers and expect to be included in the first allocation. I'll be putting it one display/demo in our store theater room next to LG's HU85LA to compare these two new UST projectors. For later this year, I'm also considering hosting the first UST Projector Shootout evaluation event with following UST projectors:

- Hisense L10E

- LG HU85LA

- Sony VPL-VZ1000ES

- Optoms CinemaX P1

I have all of these UST projectors on our website with more technical information and .pdf spec sheets on each brand/model.


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

The day has finally come and Optoma is shipping the first allocation of CinemaX P1 UST projection systems to us this week! 

We'll have one on display in our showroom next to LG's HU85LA.


----------

